# Getting over your baby daddy



## keljt1127

So everyone knows the main thing to do to get over your ex is to cut ALL COMMUNICATION off. 

No texting, no calling, nothing.


But with a baby involved , how do you get over your ex?
Obviously I am going to be seeing him alot during the week...and he txts me asking me how the baby is....

I feel like I will never get over him.:wacko:


----------



## x__amour

I didn't want to R&R, big hugs love. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs:
Its hard at first I will admit that. But you have to do whats best. In the end it will get eaiser to move on even with a baby


----------



## 112110

I don't know I just kind of did was never sad about it, there's obviously some reason you aren't together remind yourself of that. You're doing what's best for right now. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

I have no communication with him :)
Buuuut, I think you just need to think about the reasons you are not together.


----------



## emmylou92

I didnt want to R&R. Big :hugs: hope things get easier for you. x


----------



## Julymom2be

I just recently broke up with FOB literally three days ago. He told me maybe we can work it out in the future, yeah shouldnt of even listened. Yesterday hd went to his ex's softball game and now she's writing on his FB calling him babe. Yeah I hate him. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i didnt want to r&r but in my situation i'm still not over my ex even tho we split up in may and hurt me the worst possible way but :hugs:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I didn't want to R&R. 
:hugs:


----------

